# Partially Completed Contura Stereo Camera on ebay



## star camera company (Nov 4, 2020)

t appears this is one of the “unfinished” Contura cameras that remained after the 130 That were built had been completed.  No serial number (which is inside the film chamber) plus the “sloshed” paint job there is an indication.  Mine also has a hand painted look inside, but obviously the metal work needs more finishing up on this one.   Pretty Cool,   I did download and archive the photos.....I’m sure, if someday mine needs a trip to a tech, it will give a fantastic look at what’s inside this rare and unique camera.   Contura Stereo Camera (c.1955, 35mm Film, RARE, just repair parts) #540  | eBay


----------

